# Μουσουλμανικές κοινότητες, πετροδόλαρα και δυτικές αξίες



## nickel (Jun 7, 2008)

Εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω την επιθυμία να ανοίξω συζήτηση για ένα θέμα που απασχολεί άλλες χώρες περισσότερο απ’ όσο τη δική μας. Κάθε τόσο εμφανίζονται ευκαιρίες και όλο το αποφεύγω: τη μια οι γελοιογραφίες, την άλλη κάτι παράλογες (για τα δυτικά μέτρα) ποινές της σαρία, προχτές ένα χοντρό πρόστιμο στην Μπριζίτ Μπαρντό (υπολεπτομέρεια). Το κάνω σήμερα με μια άλλη έμμεση αφορμή: πόσο θα μπορούσαν τα πετροδόλαρα να επηρεάσουν τη συμπεριφορά μας; Υπάρχει μια διάσταση που αφορά το σεβασμό προς τα ήθη, τα έθιμα και τις ευαισθησίες (μέρους) του μουσουλμανικού στοιχείου μέσα στα σύνορα μιας χώρας. Τη λογοκρισία ή αυτολογοκρισία που ξεπερνά τα σύνορα. Το σεβασμό προς μια κοινότητα που καταντά ασέβεια προς τις δυτικές αξίες και ελευθερίες. Τα πετροδόλαρα που τη μια μέρα μπορεί να αγοράζουν έναν οργανισμό, την άλλη μια ομάδα, την παράλλη να ξεπερνούν ίσως το μέτρο μιας απλής επένδυσης.

Η ανώδυνη (;) αφορμή ήταν ένα κομμάτι που διάβασα στη σημερινή επιφυλλίδα του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη, εμπνευσμένο από άρθρο του Newsweek, σχετικά με τη σαουδαραβοποίηση της αιγυπτιακής κουλτούρας.

Τα κείμενα:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_fpage_text/id=66030392
http://www.newsweek.com/id/139434

Αποσπάσματα του αγγλικού:



[*]… Egypt has long dominated the performing arts from Morocco to Iraq, but now petrodollar-flush Saudi investors are buying up the contracts of singers and actors, reshaping the TV and film industries and setting a media agenda rooted more in strict Saudi values than in those of freewheeling Egypt…
[*]… At the Grand Hyatt Cairo, a mile upstream along the Nile, the five-star hotel's Saudi owner banned alcohol as of May 1 and ostentatiously ordered its $1.4 million inventory of booze flushed down the drains…
[*]… Saudis—who don't even have movie theaters in their own country—now finance 95 percent of the films made in Egypt. "They say, here, you can have our money, but there are just a few little conditions." More than a few, actually; the 35 Rules, as moviemakers call them, go far beyond predictable bans against on-screen hugging, kissing or drinking. Even to show an empty bed is forbidden, lest it hint that someone might do something on it…
Αλλά και:

… At least a few Egyptians say Saudi Arabia is the country that's ultimately going to change…
Ομολογώ ότι κάποιες από τις σκέψεις μου για αυτά που ανέφερα ξεπερνούν τα όρια της πολιτικής ευπρέπειας. Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ξεπεράσουν ποτέ (στα δικά μου χρόνια) τα όρια της απλής αγανάκτησης ή αν θα μετατραπούν σε απλό, καθημερινό, _πρακτικό_ προβληματισμό.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 7, 2008)

Σε καθαρά δεοντολογικό επίπεδο, η άποψή μου με πολύ λίγα λόγια:

στις αραβικές χώρες επιβάλλουν τον θρησκευτικό νόμο, ο οποίος ισχύει ΚΑΙ για τους επισκέπτες. Αφού είναι ο νόμος τους. Στη Δύση, ισχύουν άλλοι νόμοι και όσοι μουσουλμάνοι έρχονται εδώ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τους σέβονται, ακόμα και αν αντίκεινται στη θρησκεία τους. Ιδίως όταν οι νόμοι αυτοί προστατεύουν ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα. Είναι πάγια άπόψή μου ότι η απαίτηση κάποιων να μην προσβάλλονται (με την έννοια του σκανδαλισμού) οι θρησκευτικές τους πεποιθήσεις ΔΕΝ είναι ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα, το οποίο πρέπει να προστατεύεται -- ιδίως όταν μπαίνει στο ζύγι με ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα.


----------

